# ATI M7 + XFree86

## Amoeba

Ive looked around and seen no solution to my problem, maybe someone here knows.  I have a laptop with a M7 and whenever i run X using the ati or radeon driver, the screen is hideous.  Vesa works fine and if i were to take a screenshot, it looks fine!  I think it might be my screen/video/driver not working together.  I have a XGA screen and have updated my modules from dri.sf.net

any help would be fantastic!  vesa is slow

----------

## jaanv

Not  a Presario 2800 by any chance?

----------

## Amoeba

Actually yeah it is a 2800......

----------

## slikdigit

I have an M7 and it works fine... perhaps you don't have a 32 bit depth screen in your XF86Config? I didn't initially (topped at 24 from XF86cfg) and the screen dropped to 8 bit color=hideous. I updated the file and now its fine.

Just a thought.

----------

## jaanv

Guess this won't be any consolation - but you are not alone having problems getting Presario 2800 to work with the radeon drivers. Vesa driver works ok though.

Sadly not even xf-4.2.1 solved the striping problem (I surmise that's your problem too).

Strange thing is the radeon driver gives a perfect screen if I plug in an external TFT - I guess this suggests it's a matter of finding a correct modeline (and disabling EDID/DDC)

----------

## Amoeba

When i took a screenshot of it, it was perfectly crisp!  but what i saw was incredibly distorted!  http://amoeba.hf-z.com/morepics/screenshot.jpg

as you can see the driver produces a nice image, but the screen is messing it up!

----------

## cde

I have an Asus laptop w. a M7, and have been trying to get tvout. Anyone has any success with that? I tried installing ATI-4.2.0-15.i386.tar.gz and drm-kernel-1.2.0-15.tar.gz from gatos, but /var/log/XFree86.0.log still says 

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd08b5000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd08b5000 to 0x40016000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIScreenInit failed because of a version mismatch.

[dri] radeon.o kernel module version is 1.1.1 but version 1.2.x is needed.

[dri] see http://gatos.sf.net/ for an updated module

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(EE) RADEON(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

Otherwise, X works briliantly... speek up if you want to see my XF86Config file...

----------

## frankenstein

Hi,

> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIScreenInit failed because of a version mismatch.

for working DRI copy the radeon.o from the drm-kernel to

/lib/modules/*version*/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.o

and you must enable /dev/agpgart and Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

and ! ATI Radeon as a module !

Frank

----------

